# boule de neige



## alein

Buon giorno. Mi trovo alle prese con questa frase:

"Mais le lendemain le débat a fait boule de neige"

Significa che il giorno dopo tutto è stato smentito? in italiano che è finito in una bolla di sapone?

grazie
alein


----------



## chlapec

Una "palla di neve" diventa sempre più grande man mano che scende il versante.
Lo capisci adesso?


----------



## Corsicum

Bonjour,
_Faire boule de neige=crescere a valanga_
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/boule%20de%20neigne

_Crescere a valanga=__Grossir en avalanche_ 
http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/faire-boule-de-neige.php


----------



## alein

grazie mille, alein


----------



## alein

Mah....si parlava di un acquisto di opere da parte di un museo. Il giorno prima c'era stata la discussione per decidere se comprarle tutte o se sceglierne qualcuna. I consiglieri comunali votano e la maggioranza vota a favore di un acquisto globale.
Poi subentra quell'affermazione e non capisco se smentisca la cosa o se solamente faccia riferimento al dibattito che questa cosa aveva suscitato

alein




chlapec said:


> Una "palla di neve" diventa sempre più grande man mano che scende il versante.
> Lo capisci adesso?


----------



## chlapec

Non si tratta assolutamente di smentire. 
Ci sono, a mio parere, due possibilità:
Il dibattito non è ancora chiuso, e diventa più duro, oppure
Il giorno dopo, la storia di questo dibattito è conosciuta da altrui (ad esempio, dall'opinione pubblica) e ricomincia un nuovo dibattito sul dibattito stesso.


----------



## alein

Sì, probabilmente le opere sono state comprate tutte; ma questa azione ha dato vita ad un dibattito che poi si è ingigantito.


----------



## Necsus

A conferma di quanto già detto, questa è la traduzione suggerita dal Garzanti:
_faire boule de neige_, (_fig. riferito a un fenomeno_) diventare sempre più grande, aumentare.


----------



## alein

Direi che quindi ci siamo! Grazie a tutti


----------

